# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX تنويهات : MXBOX THUNDER - the new box from MXKEY TEAM, official release.

## mohamed73

*MXBOX THUNDER - the new box from MXKEY TEAM, official release.*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

لاجديد لهدا البوكس  حتى الان سوى تغيير اللون للبوكس من الاخضر  الى البرتقالي الى الاحمر 
والوان  اخرى قادمة 
تحديت الالوان

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------


## abousalma007

اكبر نصاب في عالم الهواتف هو صاحب هدا البوكس مانولي فحدار منه ومنه بوكساته

----------


## DAWDI GSM

مشكور اخي محمد وعيد مبارك للجميع.

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك اخى------.مانولى يريد ان يخرجنا من نمط اللون الواحد لذلك صار يقتل البوكسات مع الابديت (انسان طيب فعلا)

----------


## jazouli89

تحديت الالوان 
تحديت الالوان 
تحديت الالوان 
تحديت الالوان

----------


## king of royal

شكرا لك على المتابعة

----------


## kojyy



----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

هههههههههههههه  والله الراجل دة بتمسخر علينا ياجدعان

----------


## kojyy

السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام على فكرة انا كلمت الوكيل عندنا فى مصر وسألته بصراحة التغيير فى كفائة البوكس فقاللى بصراحة التغيير فى الألوان ونصحنى بعدم شرائة ومن منطلق افادة كل منا للآخر أحببت أن أوضح لكم أخوتى.  وعموما أنا استخدم بوكس التربو وبه امكانات أكثر من الماكس أما بخصوص فك شفرة البلاك بيرى فأنا اقدم لكم هذا البرنامج الرائع فى المرفقات كل ما عليك قراءة MEP ثم وضعه مع السيريال للحصول على MEP2 الخاص بفك شفرة الشبكة وهو مجانى علشان ينبسط مانولى . وقد إتخذت قرارا وهو عدم التعامل مع مانولى مرة أخرى لآنه فقد مصداقيتة .   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

هههههههههه 
تم تخفيض تمن البوكس الاحمر
من
                                          $62.00
الى
                     $41.00                 
وسنة ضمانة 
يعني بعد سنة
بوكس جديد
لون اسود عليه  ان شاء الله
محترف في النصب
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abdjamel

محترف في النصب

----------


## mutazmobile

ممكن تعريف البوكس الاحمر لو سمحتو

----------

